# NEW Setup and NEW Betta!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!!!

So i finally convinced myself to get another betta......

I dont have a ton of room, so i was thinking in the 3-5 gallon range....

I have about 50$ saved, but it wont hurt to go a little over.

I was thinking about using a large critter keeper and buying a small heater and filter for it(any recommendations?ideas?). 

How should i decorate it?

I was thinking of doing bare-bottom!

Would it need to cycle?

Partial or full water change?

How often would i clean it?

*Also, the big questions are in my poll! Please answer those!pros and cons of halfmoon and plakats? Crowntails? Deltas?STarter kit or KK?(Kritter keeper)?*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/13809/Marineland-Eclipse-Corner-5-Aquarium-Kit.aspx


what about this one with no substrate?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

or this one?

http://www.petco.com/product/14978/Petco-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium.aspx

it has great reviews, and i like the design, especially without substrate.

The filter also has an adjustable flow. I think it is about 3 gallons


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

or this one?

http://www.petco.com/product/113683/Tetra-Crescent-Desktop-Aquarium-Kits.aspx

filtration is supposed to be wonderful..it is 3 gallons with a low flow


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

anybody have ideas?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

looks great! go for it!


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you mean bare bottom? Like no gravel or anything? How would you keep the plants anchored down, or are you not having any plants. Still new to this and trying to learn everything I can!

Yeah for the parakeets! I really want one but my roommate doesn't like them! :-(

Lisa


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

The bookshelf one looks the biggest, but If you don't have room, maybe a taller tank instead of wider?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Yeah, bare-bottom is without a substrate. I am not sure about plants yet, but no substrate. seems easier to clean. No, i love all of them, but could somebody tell me which one they think is best haha? I thought since a smaller tank, longer fins like a hM?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Barebottom may not be as aesthetically pleasing for some, but it's much easier to clean! I keep most of my smaller tanks bare bottomed.

I always say the bigger, the better, so whichever fits your space & budget that's the biggest would be the one to go for imo. 

I only cycle my tanks that are 5 gal+, but water changes and such will depend firstly on which tank you end up picking out and whether you want to filter it or not.

As for bettas...I don't think anyone could pick for you. It's really your own personal preference.  Are you planning to buy online or at a pet shop? Usually I go for ones I "connect" with.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> Barebottom may not be as aesthetically pleasing for some, but it's much easier to clean! I keep most of my smaller tanks bare bottomed.
> 
> I always say the bigger, the better, so whichever fits your space & budget that's the biggest would be the one to go for imo.
> 
> ...


haha yep! Barebottom it is!
I am planning for it to be filtered and heated.
If i buy a tank thats say, 3 gallons, would i have to wait for it to mini-cycle or would it not be stable anyways? Would i put the betta in the same day as the tank is set-up and just do frequent water changes?

I am going to the pet-shop, as i feel more connected with the fish if i go that way 

I am REALLY thinking about a HM or PK


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the Tetra and the bookshelf. Hmm.. Maybe try a tail type that's long and that you haven't had?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

tetra and bookshelf were my favroite too  Looks like its between those two now.
I have had many products from tetra before, and they have pros and cons. Never had the bookshelf, but i really like it.

All i have is a VT right now, so maybe HM? Especially since they are not fast and dont need alot of room to swim fast in like plakats do?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I would go with 3 gallons if you don't want to cycle or 5 gallons if you do want a cycled tank. I personally like using a 5 gallon cycled tank for a male betta because I don't have to deal with 100% water changes. I picked the 5 gallon option because the only time I see a con to owning a HM is when your tank is filtered and 5 gallons or more.

CT, DT, and PK (as well as VT) do the best in cylced set ups because they don't have as much finnage to weigh them down in +5 gallon tanks. I do have a HM in a 5 gallon cycled set up (the bookself tank you linked to be exact), so I don't want to make it sound impossible to have a heavily finned fish in a large set up. However, I do notice times when he lays in my floating plants, sits on the sand, or hides in his urn to rest. Not to say my DT never rests, but I notice my HM will be mid stride when he just drifts into a floating plant or gently sinks to the sand to rest before continuing to do his thing. 

So if you do get a HM and put him in either the Bookself tank or the 5 gallon cresent tank, he'll need the equivalent of park benches in his tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

well, i like PK's too...so which tank? the crescent?

Also, how often would i clean it, and what size heater would i buy?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

You know what, i think i am going to go with a plakat, i have been wanting one for so long, and i dont think i am ready for a HM just yet 

Hmm or maybe a HMPK?!!!! Best of both-worlds haha!

Hopefully my petsmart carries them!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> tetra and bookshelf were my favroite too  Looks like its between those two now.
> I have had many products from tetra before, and they have pros and cons. Never had the bookshelf, but i really like it.
> 
> All i have is a VT right now, so maybe HM? Especially since they are not fast and dont need alot of room to swim fast in like plakats do?


Ah, I didn't know you were already thinking about bare bottom when I wrote up my first post. 

If you go with the 3 gallon tetra tank with an HM you should be good even bare bottom. But bare bottom bookself tank set up wouldn't be a good idea with an HM. Midnight definitely uses my floating plants like park benches and the Urn to hide when he's tired. If you want to go bare bottom with the bookself tank, I would suggest a DT, CT, or VT over an HM. Smokey (my DT) doesn't seem bothered by the filter at all. Luigi and Snowy (my VT and CT that used the tank previously) also didn't have trouble with a baffled filter in my 5 gallon set up. It's only Midnight (my HM) that seems to get tired. :|


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok, well i was thinking a HMPK in either of those 2


also, update on my 10 gal!

I took the background down, and my moss ball is growing so fast i know have too!!! Woot woot!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sorry, my light in there is kinda bad, and my phone makes it look not clear, but it is really clear actually.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

You come up with new questions faster than I can type. :bluelaugh:



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> well, i like PK's too...so which tank? the crescent?
> 
> Also, how often would i clean it, and what size heater would i buy?


You can use a 25W adjustable heater for either the 3 or 5 gallon cresent tank or the 5 gallon bookself tank. If you go with the uncycled 3 gallon set up, water changes would be 50% and 100% once a week. A cycled 5 gallon would be 25% once a week with filter swishing in the tank to make sure it doesn't get clogged up. 



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> You know what, i think i am going to go with a plakat, i have been wanting one for so long, and i dont think i am ready for a HM just yet
> 
> Hmm or maybe a HMPK?!!!! Best of both-worlds haha!
> 
> Hopefully my petsmart carries them!


I hope so too. Good luck finding the fish you want.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hhaahah i know, im full of questions!

Ok, so here is what i am going to do:

-tetra crescent 5 gal.
-25W heater
-bare-bottom
-HMPK or PK

The filter that comes with it is supposed to be phenomenal, so i think i am ok there.

Ok last but not least( i know, more questions haha), how should i decorate my tank? I would prefer low matinenece.

I clean my 10 gal. once a week 25%, are you sure that little 5 gal. wont need additional cleaning even with a filter? And yes, i always swish my cartridges


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

whoops! I meant i want this tank
http://www.petco.com/product/13809/...m-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=RecentlyViewed-_-Product_3


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't read through everyone's responses, but I found this picture:

http://ozsoapbox.com/goldfish/choosing-a-goldfish-tank-substrate-barebottom-or-gravel/

And I thought I'd post for you since you were looking for decorating ideas


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks, toad! I think i want to do bare-bottom, just for a change 

I will still have enough bacteria, because of the bio-wheel and catridge in the marineland filter, am i right?


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't wait until you post pictures!

Lisa


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Get HMPKs I currently have 3 and they are the best bettas ever! Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

@toad, thanks!

HMPK it is!
Also, change of plans unfortunately measured where the tank will be and only can fit a 3, maybe 3.5 gal.

what about these tanks:

i like this one, but dont like the color changing lights 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Bubbling-LED-Half-Moon-Aquarium-Kit-1ct/16940357

obviously without globefish:
http://www.petco.com/product/116482/GloFish-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-LED-Cube-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693135




http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...tco Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium-14978\



how often would i clean it? It would be bare-bottom....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm currently using 2 Petco Bookself tanks for my DT and HM and they seem to love it. But I replaced the filter that came with the set up with a Tetra Whisper 10i. However, it has the footprint of a 10 gallon, so if you are worried about space it may be too long.  

I personally would pass on the GLofish tank. You are paying for the light more than you are paying for the tank. No 3 gallon tank should be nearly $80 on sale. XD

If I had to choose between the Half Moon and the Cube shaped tanks, I would go for the Half Moon. I like tanks that have a bow shape in the front. I am currently cycling a Fluva 8 gallon cube tank I got used and it doesn't have the same look that my bow tanks have. Not to say one is better than the other, I just prefer one shape over the other.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks everybody so much!

I finally decided on a HM betta and the Eclipse Marineland 3 gallon aquarium with bio-wheel and fully integrated (good reviews!)

It will arrive in a few weeks!


----------

